# Happy 20th Birthday Empire Horse.



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats right folks the empire horse with barding is now 20 years old, which makes me very old as i remember the release of the empire knights and warmachines. its a great model and its served us well but 20 years means its had its day and should be retired and replaced. 
the model is a great one as it allowed you alot of freedom to freehand details but, these days sculpted detail rules the roost.

by the way its the horse that comes in the Empire knights pack.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I also remember the release... however I was a metal doomwheel fan boi at the time and metal skaven screaming bell fan during that period. 

As you said it has had the day..however I think the mounted necromancer must be on an older version?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Alexious said:


> I also remember the release... however I was a metal doomwheel fan boi at the time and metal skaven screaming bell fan during that period.
> 
> As you said it has had the day..however I think the mounted necromancer must be on an older version?


i think hes on the old brettonian horse, still pretty old though, i think horses were metal before the empire and brettonian plastic horses, though the skeleton horse may precede both of them, i will go check....

nope skeleton horse is 1993, must have been metal and didnt change the design


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That makes me very young then! 

I'm only 18 D:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> That makes me very young then!
> 
> I'm only 18 D:


dont worry you'll soon catch me up :shok:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> nope skeleton horse is 1993, must have been metal and didnt change the design


It cant be.

My dad bought the old 'skeletal army' box set that had 30 skeleton warriors (10 with bows) 8 skeletal horse riders and 1 skeletal charriot.

That had to have been in the late 80's.

However, I cant say for sure if its the same skeletal horse, its very similar, but without seeing them side by side I cant tell.


----------

